# Moss on Rocks



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

What I did is put the moss on the rock. Then I took a section of sacrificial bath poof and tied it to the bottom. I left the ends open, so I can sneak a finger or tool in to move the moss as needed. The poof mesh will hold the moss in place, so you can use it on a smooth rock.  The rocks I'm using are smooth, rounded rocks from a tetra baggie.

For a bigger rock, you could probably use fishing wire to tie the moss down with a section of poof just over where you want it to be. Or use super glue.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I've never done it myself, but I've heard of folks using superglue to glue the moss. Other options are to use a hairnet (or any other thin netting) to cover the rock with the moss on the inside.

I've also heard of blending the moss in a blender then "painting" it onto the rocks and dry starting it for a few weeks.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

if you are after a temporary solution to affix moss until they latch on themselves, i suggest using fishing line. after the mosses are established, the line can easily be cut and removed while leaving a seamless growth


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Gel super glue works great except for the white blotches that the glue turns into. Never tried it but I have seen a couple examples where you mash the moss real fine. Put them onto the rocks where you want them to grow. Put the rocks into a high humidity enviroment with some light for a week or so. By that time, the moss should grow a hold on the rocks. I've also tried the loofa, fishing line, and cotton thread techniques. All work great.


----------



## 99problems (Feb 24, 2012)

nokturnalkid said:


> Gel super glue works great except for the white blotches that the glue turns into. Never tried it but I have seen a couple examples where you mash the moss real fine. Put them onto the rocks where you want them to grow. Put the rocks into a high humidity enviroment with some light for a week or so. By that time, the moss should grow a hold on the rocks. I've also tried the loofa, fishing line, and cotton thread techniques. All work great.


I've just done this with Christmas moss, it looks really good!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Superglue works fine, use the gel type and what ever you use it on will always have white spots from the glue. Fishing line works or thread will do just fine but try to get a dark color. You can also chop up the moss fine or use a blender and then rub the moss onto your rocks or wood but you need to use the DSM to get it to grow but it works well and is attached from day on. You can also use a scrubby or hair net but they seem more visable to me.

Make sure you attach it to something you can remove from the tank to trim or else you'll have a mess in your tank, but the more you trim the more the moss will attach and that's how you get a dense cover that conforms to the curves of the wood or rock, good luck.


----------

